# Correct IPv6 Static Route Format in rc.conf



## AlbyVA (Jun 29, 2012)

In adding a IPv6 static route into my rc.conf file, is this the correct format? I'm running FreeBSD v9.


```
ipv6_static_routes="v1"
ipv6_route_v1="<v6_network>/<prefixlen> <v6_destination>"
```

Example:


```
ipv6_static_routes="v1"
ipv6_route_v1="2001:0600::/23 2001:4830:1600:403::1"
```

My concern is if you need to add (-net6 or -inet6) or something in the ipv6_route field.


Thanks,


----------



## SirDice (Jun 29, 2012)

Have a look at the examples in /etc/default/rc.conf:

```
#ipv6_static_routes="xxx"       # An example to set fec0:0000:0000:0006::/64
                                #  route toward loopback interface.
#ipv6_route_xxx="fec0:0000:0000:0006:: -prefixlen 64 ::1"
```


----------



## AlbyVA (Jun 29, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Have a look at the examples in /etc/default/rc.conf:
> 
> ```
> #ipv6_static_routes="xxx"       # An example to set fec0:0000:0000:0006::/64
> ...






 Cool. Thanks.


----------

